# Southern Space Marines



## BeatDominator (Dec 7, 2009)

I started playing during the summer of 09 and have really enjoyed the community as well as the hobby. I currently play Salamanders (who doesn't) and have found little time to paint. When I do paint I find myself painting very slowly and routinely have a sense of accomplishment when I complete any model no matter how terrible it looks 

Well I finally got around to taking some pictures of some of the work I'm doing

A Tac squad (I know, the melta guys arn't done yet, don't judge me!)

























Terminators with Hammers. Gotta love em.

















































Vulkan He'Stan


















So I try to find time to work on painting at least once a week.

More to follow!


----------



## ChaosJunkie (Aug 21, 2008)

everything is looking great so far. how big of a force are you planning on making?


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome dude, +Rep!


----------



## BeatDominator (Dec 7, 2009)

ChaosJunkie said:


> everything is looking great so far. how big of a force are you planning on making?


10k ish points if I know me 

I'd like to have enough to field whatever I feel like playing that day.

2 squads of termies jumpin out of land raiders, 6 tac squads etc..

So far I'm somewhat ashamed to say I am hovering around 4k points (If I had to make it and the force org chart meant nothing)


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

nice work so far. just dont give up on trying to get it done i know how life can suck up your painting time


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice stuff so far mate, i like the pattern you've gone with on he'stan's cloak, and that's a great gold on the termie helmets. +rep for more salamander project logs 

got anymore to show us?


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

looking really awesome! + rep from me keep it up!


----------



## BeatDominator (Dec 7, 2009)

*Update (4/12/10)*

Finally got around to painting some more. 


































I've got a few more M.Meltas to paint, but they're a nice change of pace.

WTB MORE COMBI MELTAS!


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

They're looking great and I really like how you painted Vulkan's cloak. +rep:victory:


----------



## PapaSmurf124 (Mar 28, 2010)

Those Salamanders look really cool. I'm digging the paint colors. +Rep


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

I know I don't have _any_ painting experience(yet), but those are some of the nicest looking salamanders I've ever seen. +rep


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah you've got a good clean scheme going on. Have some rep from me too.


----------



## BeatDominator (Dec 7, 2009)

Got a bit more painting done lately. My goal to finish my 2k list by the end of this summer is on track! :so_happy:

Tac Sarg:

















Melta Dudes:

















Next project, the ninja scout squad of much melta and vehicle assault action:


----------



## farding (Apr 23, 2009)

after reading your list had to see the log, very similar but then again most sallies are!  enjoy the way u did hestans cloak and love the wires on the MM and the armour plating on the MG. good job keep it up (i have same target as you although got to get silly exams done first)


----------



## BeatDominator (Dec 7, 2009)

*From Russia W/ Love and a relic blade*

Got a new Vulkan model today!

I must admit I love it very much more than my previous one. Can't wait to paint him!



















And with his amazing scenic base


----------



## farding (Apr 23, 2009)

WOW! nice model may i ask where u got it from? that is one beautiful model that i cant wait to see painted up


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

Where did you get that model?!?!?


----------



## Vredesbyrd (May 13, 2010)

I've gotta echo Vali here, where the Hell is that model from? Its stunning.

Your Salamanders are off to a strong start and kudos to you for managing to pull off the whole coal black skin thing well.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Oh, I hope I've got some green paint lying around, I wanna paint some Salamanders.
Amazing paint scheme and to put everyone's thoughts to one piece:

Were in the Emperors good Earth did you get that model from!


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Very tidy looking force. They lookmost impressive, simple paint scheme executed perfectly. Nice looking vulkan model too. most repworthy


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Wow, love those Salamanders. I'm defiantly thinking of starting Sallies, so great job. :Victory:. Also, I love that Vulkan Model, and to echo the many others... 

WHERE DID YOU GET THAT MODEL FROM?

-BoK


----------



## CMDR_VELIK (May 20, 2009)

nice job on the sallies. where did you get the vulkan model from?


----------



## ClassyRaptor (Apr 7, 2010)

lol he doesn't want to tell us :biggrin:


----------

